
1941,3M cars were made in USA 139 more were made during the entire war - vinnyglennon
https://www.pbs.org/thewar/at_home_war_production.htm#%3A~%3Atext%3DIn%201941%2C%20more%20than%20three%2C%2C%20guns%2C%20trucks%20and%20tanks
======
kayson
The title gore...

